# HGH Supplements



## Scott.EFC (Jan 5, 2010)

Has anyone on here ever used sytropin or isotropin patches? Just wondered if there worth trying? Ive heard a few people say they improve energy and they are good and others have told me its a waste of money, anyone had any experiences with any of these supps?? Thanks guys, Scott.EFC


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

I've never really used any hgh supplements, but i've heard a lot of people say that they're all a con (except actually hgh).

I suppose it'll work if you have low levels of gh, but other than i can't imagine it making much difference.

binksy


----------



## Scott.EFC (Jan 5, 2010)

Thats what i thought. Thanks binksy


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

No prob man,

I actually seen a supplement that was classed as a pro hgh.

Containted DHEA, GABA.

Found it on ebay, was only a few quid.

Personally the majoriety of pro hgh, seem to be fake or not worth it.

You'd get more results from training, sleeping and eating properly.

Have a nap around 2-4, train with sunlight, sleep when it becomes dark, eat more red meat.

take l arginine, ornithine, lysine (i believe) add bed time


----------



## Scott.EFC (Jan 5, 2010)

zelobinksy said:


> No prob man,
> 
> I actually seen a supplement that was classed as a pro hgh.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip mate! Im going to order the listed amino's of myprotein  cheers!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Have tried sytropin. There is theory for the general principal of secretagogues like that but studies are surprisingly rare on hGH products. Is also worth noting that the studies rarely show any benefit to anyone under the age of 40, and never come close to the effect of injections.

My experience of trying sytropin for three months was not very exciting - better sleep due to the GABA was the only thing I noticed.

As zelobinsky says, a stack of arginine, lysine, ornithine and also glutamine and GABA is a good idea to try but it's important to consider how growth hormone is released - it's secreted in spikes every few hours, and taking a stack like that will most likely only increase the first spike after you take it and raise base line levels only slightly if it does anything at all. Studies on such stacks are contradictory, with some showing short term rises of up to 500%, others showing nothing of satistical significance.

While a 500% spike on the positive studies sounds huge, it must be put in perspective that daily levels fluctuate much more than this even under normal conditions, with the difference between a normal spike and normal low levels often being as much as 2000%

Also, when HGH is administered artificially in those who are deficient, single large spikes do not do anything like as much as dividing the same extra amount over all of the daily spikes (study), which is much harder to do with dietary and secretagogue methods.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

melatonin and aakg can aid in giving a natural release, dont buy into the hyp of gh sups


----------

